# Tica breeding question



## Shaun Chapman (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi, can someone tell me at what age do Tica allow a male bengal to be bred and have litters registered with Tica. I'm not in any rush to breed him as he's only 6 months at the moment, just curious . I wish Tica would sort their website and info out. 
Thanks


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

TICA don't have an age restriction, nor does any registry when it comes to males. Have you got females for him though?


----------



## Shaun Chapman (Jul 27, 2020)

carly87 said:


> TICA don't have an age restriction, nor does any registry when it comes to males. Have you got females for him though?


Hi, thanks. We have a female for him she is 1 year old but it says when i test the pairing that he doesnt qualify, yet there is no mention of any restrictions on his certificate so i presumed it must be down to his age as we bought him as being on the active register.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Bengals can't be HCM scanned until 12 months old so breeders hold the cats off until then.


----------



## Shaun Chapman (Jul 27, 2020)

spotty cats said:


> Bengals can't be HCM scanned until 12 months old so breeders hold the boys off until then.


Thank you.
I didnt think there was a reliable test for HCM in Bengals? Still need to know why Tica is not showing him as qualified though


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Scans are done yearly, there is no gene test


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

How are you 'testing' the breeding? Are both cats SBT?


----------



## Shaun Chapman (Jul 27, 2020)

Tigermoon said:


> How are you 'testing' the breeding? Are both cats SBT?


Hi, I just mean I am going through the process of registering a litter, I can choose my queen my queen but then it wont show a qualified boy Yes both are SBT


----------



## Shaun Chapman (Jul 27, 2020)

I just thought I would update this with a reply from Tica. It is because we havent had him registered to us with tica for 60 days, which is in 2 days time funnily enough. So all is well. No rush anyway no plans for a few months but nice to know all is ok.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

A few months? Are you ignoring scanning for the breeds main health issue then? I hope that isn't the case


----------



## Shaun Chapman (Jul 27, 2020)

First of all it isnt their main health issue, It is one of their health issues, secondly I never suggested that, next I will be keeping my bengals as pets when they are doen breeding will you be doing the same?? and finally I cannot stand people like yourself that look down on others judging them. So mind your own business or re-word without the attitude.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

It is their main health issue, and it was merely concern for breeding the best as we should all strive to do.

By saying "a few months" that does suggest you will not be scanning as he will not be of age by then.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> By saying "a few months" that does suggest you will not be scanning as he will not be of age by then.


Does it? Surely it depends on your definition of "a few months". The kitten is already 6 months old so in 'a few months' he will be 12 months old and ready for his first scan. Besides @Shaun Chapman was specifically asking about registering here.

The badgering of people on this forum when we don't know the full facts (something the cat fancy is all too good at unfortunately), needs to stop. It's happening way too much lately.


----------



## Shaun Chapman (Jul 27, 2020)

> Besides @Shaun Chapman was specifically asking about registering here.
> 
> The badgering of people on this forum when we don't know the full facts (something the cat fancy is all too good at unfortunately), needs to stop. It's happening way too much lately.


Thank you
I have been getting advice on here for a while but from the backseats as i never needed to ask a question that wasnt answered before and my experience on here and other platforms really does show that certain "cat fanciers" do speak down to others on a regular basis. When the so called true breeders leave a lot to be desired in their quick release of queens and studs when done with them. Makes my blood boil. Anyway like you say I only asked about registering. Which certain experts couldnt answer. Thanks, and I think this post needs locking now. Admin?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Shaun Chapman said:


> Thank you
> I have been getting advice on here for a while but from the backseats as i never needed to ask a question that wasnt answered before and my experience on here and other platforms really does show that certain "cat fanciers" do speak down to others on a regular basis. When the so called true breeders leave a lot to be desired in their quick release of queens and studs when done with them. Makes my blood boil.


Pots and kettles @Shaun ... pots and kettles ....

You will soon find that retired cats often do not like to live in a household with entire cats and litters of kittens. These cats are very much happier retired to a new home where they are able to relax and put their feet up. To refuse to do so purely because you see it as 'wrong' is selfish, blinkered and does not make you a 'true' breeder. ALWAYS put your cats before yourself; they've done their bit so you owe them that much.


----------



## Shaun Chapman (Jul 27, 2020)

Tigermoon said:


> Pots and kettles @Shaun ... pots and kettles ....
> 
> You will soon find that retired cats often do not like to live in a household with entire cats and litters of kittens. These cats are very much happier retired to a new home where they are able to relax and put their feet up. To refuse to do so purely because you see it as 'wrong' is selfish, blinkered and does not make you a 'true' breeder. ALWAYS put your cats before yourself; they've done their bit so you owe them that much.


Not sure you know what the saying pot and kettle means. hahahaha Nevertheless spoken with the true arrogance that would be expected from a no it all breeder. Thanks for at least admitting you do this just for the money. My cats will stay with me for life and suffer from being loved for the entirety of that life in familiar surroundings by people they know. As for the blinkered comments I think you will find it is you that is mistaken in taking cats into your home purely to breed with and have no concern for their mental health, or the love they give. Personally I can give all my cats a forever home, if I couldnt do that with them in comfort I wouldnt take them on, afterall isnt that what you tell your customers when they buy a kitten from you?? Its for life right?? I certainly hope so. 
I think you need to re-evaluate your priorities, and stop calling people who care for their pets and their long term welfare, instead of short term profits. To right pot and kettle. Get over yourself. ALWAYS PUT YOUR CATS BEFORE PROFIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A rather rude reply to someone who has been defending your position @Shaun Chapman 
I am going to close this now but you cannot pick what replies you want on your thread or be rude towards other members whether you disagree with their views or not


----------

